# I Will donate $$ to the forum if you take my CCW Class



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Gun owners,



I will take $20 off through the month of March per person who signs up for an 8hr Concealed Weapons License Class or Advanced Combat Pistol Course through this forum. Normally $175.00 with PFF Discounted to $155.00 The class is easily worth twice as much, but I have to compete with $50.00 NRA classes and one shot Gun Show Training.



I don't make much money off these classes. I supply the guns and ammo and we shoot 300-500 rds.

No one can offer what I can because I don't have a mortgage,ex-wife, kids, or bills.

I train because I enjoy teaching what I love. I'll never be rich so I strive to be the best.



The Class is $175.00 it is the most in depth one day firearms training available anywhere in the country guaranteed.

I am willing to train one person all day long for the same price. I supply the guns, ammo, and drive you to the range and back if needed.



I have specialized training for seniors, women, and children ages 6 and up.



I also have a 4hr CWL class for $125.00 (very little shooting) and a

4hr range class where we shoot shoot shoot for $175.00 again I supply everything.



I can sign off NAVY pistol and rifle ribbons qualifications as well.



Please check out the website for details and training videos.



www.IWillNotBeAVictim.com


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Where do these classes take place?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I was thinking of taking this with my GF for Valentines day. Think that would be a smart move? lol I'm romantic like that.





Got a twofer deal?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen Ron in action at the Range during one of his classes, and I'm impressed with his program. He does a great job of introducing safe and effective firearms use as well as the standard CCW type stuff. He's very patient and puts the student at ease while introducing basic marksmanship with a variety of weapons in different situations. I'd gladly let him teach my wife and kids.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Capt. Ron,

Is there a discount for a husband and wife?


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

I went through the CCW class at the gun show this past weekend. It's almost criminal that you can get a permit with that class. There were at least 70 people attending and 50 of them needed way more instruction than what was provided. An hour and a half listening to instruction of gun safety, common sense, laws and then 1 shot at a target with a 22short from 6 feet. I could not believe it. 

If you have someone who needs the training please use a qualified instructer like Capt. Ron and not the gun shows.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

> *polar21 (2/9/2010)*Capt. Ron,
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a discount for a husband and wife?




You want to be instructor & referee for you and wife + a discount?

I should charge extra for married couples, it can get quite heated 



How about rather than I donate the money to the forum I'll take it off your price?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I took this class with Capt. Ron last year and i have to say it is a very good class,,, I have been shooting all my life,, he taught me things. good, life saving things.... I highly recommend this class to anyone who shoots a hand gun, weather you are going to conceal or not it is a good class to have under your belt,,,:bowdown


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Haha, good one Capt. Ron.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Capt Ron (2/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *polar21 (2/9/2010)*Capt. Ron,
> ...




I think its a great gesture, but don't understand what you mean by "donating to the forum". Do you mean to Chris Couture? Perhaps the forum could adopt a charity. That would make a lot of sense to me. I posted a thread about fishing charities a while back. When my business gets running good I hope to make enough to donate proceeds from every sale to a fishing charity. My other business is real estate and my charity of choice is Hadji Shriners Burn/Crippled childrens hospitals.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Sequoiha (2/10/2010)*I took this class with Capt. Ron last year and i have to say it is a very good class,,, I have been shooting all my life,, he taught me things. good, life saving things.... I highly recommend this class to anyone who shoots a hand gun, weather you are going to conceal or not it is a good class to have under your belt,,,:bowdown






+1 great class!! if you want to carry u need this class. its not the same as other classes. He teaches u the things u need to know to keep u out of jail as well as alive.:moon


----------

